# HELP!!! Wild Finch CAN'T WALK!!



## WolfyChan3 (Oct 2, 2009)

Today during school in my vet animal science class an administrator brought in a green finch with a yellow belly into the class. It could not walk, but it was able to fly. Every time it landed however, it always ended up upside down, so the admin asked my teacher to take care of it and to see what he could do. He turned to me and asked me to take care of the finch and to see what was wrong with it. The whole day for school, I kept the finch in a secluded area where no one would disturb it because I know how stress can affect a bird. I brought it home, and I examined the bird more closely. I am using gloves to handle the finch and I am keeping her in a secluded area in my house so none of my pets can get to her. It seems like she is able to move both her legs to kick, but she just can't walk!! Her feet are curled in and she has been breathing hard the whole day. I have supplied water for her by putting little drops on her beak so she is able to drink it. She is always laying on her side with her legs sticking out straight, and her eyes are closed.. She looks in pain, and I don't know what's causing it!! PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## WolfyChan3 (Oct 2, 2009)

Never mind.... It died....


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, i'm sorry, i just got home and saw your post. she probably had spinal trauma, thanx for keeping her safe and warm so she could pass in peace


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow since u were in animal science class i assume your teacher is a vet, horrible vet.
obviously he dont know much since he gave you the bird as an experiment to see what u would do
that is horible
i know u did everything in your power, but your teacher is just wrong, just wrong
and im sorry , i know how it feels to watch the bird die 
horible feeling
i wish at times like that to donate part of my body to save an animal but things just dont work like that, i would have no organs left in me


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry the little bird didn't make it, WolfyChan3. Thank you for doing your best to help. I would agree with altgirl35 that the problem was likely due to spinal trauma.

Terry


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes I agree you did all the right things for your little finch. Most wildlife rehabbers would have instructed you to keep it warm, dark and quiet, until it could be transfered. BTW, most vets are trained in the care of domestic animals, not wildlife, which can require a very different approach to thier care, therefore most will refer those animals to a wildlife rehabber. Good job wolfychan.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

and even when we get injured adult wild birds sometimes there isn't a lot we can do either.
they hide illness and pain so well that by the time someone is able to pick them up and bring them to us they are to far gone to help.

we do just what you did, keeping them warm, quiet, administering fluids and sometimes starting meds if we know what the problem is, or splinting broken bones.
not much that can be done for spinal trauma aside from rest,time, and steroids


----------

